# Thoughts on this



## PoolMan (Sep 23, 2012)

This website "claims" that this knife and other similarly operated folders they sell with a "spring-assisted" opening action bypass most/all state laws on gravity, switchblade, etc. knives. What do you think?


http://www.trueswords.com/spring-assist-legal-auto-knife-military-karambit-black-p-6541.html


----------



## Takai (Sep 24, 2012)

I would say check your local laws before ordering.


----------



## kgoffin (Sep 24, 2012)

I think a couple of things.
1-  This is an 8$ knife.  Quality is unlikely.
2-  Results tend to vary state by state for your rules regarding them.  Spring assisted tend to bypass the auto knife restriction because they require the the user to start the opening process before the mechanics take over, where auto knives you push a button and the mechanics fully open it without your help.
3-  I own a "spring assist" and a full "auto" and a variety of standard thumb notch operated pocket knives.  Depending on the size and quality of the knife, some of my standard knives are as quick or quicker to open than my auto.  

With the way knives are engineered for one handed opening now, I honestly see very little value in assisted opening knives.  Situationaly, there may be times when an auto knife offers advantages, but overall I don't think most people "need" them.  

They can be kinda cool though.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 27, 2012)

Ken brings up a great point. The speed difference between a one hand opening knife and a speed assist blade is minimal and probably not worth the arguement with a police office over whether the knife he just confiscated is a switchblade under the law.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 27, 2012)

Did we not just have this thread a couple days ago?


----------



## kgoffin (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah.  He posted in 2 places, and the other thread was the main one.  I didn't see that before I posted here.


----------



## chinto (Nov 9, 2012)

check your state laws.


----------

